
My First Impressions of Android - acangiano
http://programmingzen.com/2011/08/10/my-first-impressions-of-android/
======
jsz0
The problem with Android is you really have no clue what to expect with
different devices. Your phone seems to work well however mine reboots several
times a day and commonly has a dead battery by 2PM. I'm sure if I went and
bought some other phone it would have a different set of issues or maybe it
would work fine. Who knows? You also have no way of knowing what future
software updates are going to do. Apparently my phone (Droid X) was great on
2.2 and all the problems started when they pushed 2.3 to these phones. (they
also randomly decided to change the entire UI on the 2.3 update with no
warning) This is my third and last Android device.

~~~
thorwawy99
im running droidx/gingerbread and get almost 48hrs battery, and NEVER have a
reboot. your a bad user. best to stick with apple and youll be protected by
the walls around their garden.

~~~
fossuser
Hello, you should probably familiarize yourself with this:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

You failed to reasonably address any of jsz0's points (using a weak anecdote
as your only evidence). You then proceed to unnecessarily use all caps to
accentuate 'never' and go on to say jsz0 is a 'bad user' which is meaningless.
You end with a whiny snarky remark about Apple's walled gardens. In addition
to all this you typed I'm, you're, and you'll incorrectly while not
capitalizing any of your sentences.

You seem to be new here, but please refrain from commenting until you can
match the quality of the others you see on the site. Your comment in its
current state adds nothing to the discussion and is poorly written.

Thanks.

~~~
thorwawy99
just "using a weak anecdote" against a weak anecdote.

------
mmmmax
\- upvote for the Curb Your Enthusiasm reference

